# Perfect show colors for a Chestnut??



## Vendetta12 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have read many threads about the perfect show colors for chestnut, but I am here to ask your opinions.  I don't really like greens, but I was thinking about colors like red, royal blue, grey, black, purple. Not all together though of course!  I'm looking to buy a dress sheet, polo wraps, saddlepads ect. Thanks!


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

I use purple on my chestnut gelding looks awesome on him, also love royal blue and darker red for chestnuts too, my gelding has royal blue and purple stuff haha


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Your horse is cute <3

Personally, I think red would clash a bit with his color. I think the best choices (out of the ones you have given) would be royal blue, purple, or black.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I would save the red for the adorable donkey in the back. Blue or purple would really stand out on your boy.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue looks amazing on Chestnuts. Heres my boy


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^*Dies*

Soooo cuteeee ;-;


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd Avoid red but any other rich "jewel" color (Blue, Green, Purple etc...)would look great on him. I think chestnuts in a hunter green is classy but if he has a quirky personality you may want something a little more original.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dark turquoise looks good on chestnuts, too.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Reds will generally clash horribly with chestnuts. I had loved red and owned a lot of it when I happened to buy a chestnut. It made me wince to see her wearing it. Pink and burgundy looked awful too.

Green looked great on her but so did a bright blue and periwinkle blue. Purple was Ok but didn't really "pop" and black was boring.

Generally you want stay away from colors that are too close to the coat color. There is a better chart that used to be put in the front of tack catalogs but this one from Hobby Horse isn't bad: Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Description


----------



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

light blue, purple, brown & green (earthy tones), darker red <3


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Reds clash bc most are cool red, while chestnuts are a warm, brown color, and it's unpleasant to see a cherry red next to a brownish orange. THAT is why they clash. Ironically, the cool dark blue, purple and black do work well. Guess they are further apart on the spectrum. =D


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

If you can keep it clean, white looks really great on chestnuts. Shades of blue are awesome too.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I find as a general rule to go for the opposite colour of your horse. If you were to paint a chestnut on paper, there would be a lot of reds and yellows (together making orange!) And I'm thinking of the typical lighter colour, not liver. So the opposite of red, yellow and orange is green, purple and blue. 

That's kind of my guideline, and it won't apply in every circumstance, but if I'm having trouble thinking of a colour, that's typically the perspective I take.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Royal blue would look really nice, I like dark green too on a chestnut.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would go with something dark. You could try light purple.

He's so dark though I think lots of things would clash.

Grey and black are good, probably leaning towards black, but they're boring lol.


----------

